# How Does This Look????



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Please let me know what you guys think??

Please chec out the link below and let me know if I did a good job?

http://hometown.aol.com/strap290/page3.html


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

"Sorry, we can't find that page."


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sorry i deleted it....

i painted my interior on the car look at the pics at

http://hometown.aol.com/strap290/index.html


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Not really feeling it...*

Personally, I would have left it alone or painted the panels gunmetal to match your wheels, but whatever makes you happy.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what i did is just the begining and it was only s test i have all my original interior parts still all the painted parts were taken out of a 96 gxe parts car i have in my yard... so i can always go back to stock!!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that if you really wanted to make a sweet interior, have some CF made to fit those pieces and go with a black-and-white color scheme. Get a CF hood, black-housing projectors, Mike's Skyline grille in CF, and stick with dark-colored wheels. I think that would look incredible.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

why don't you paint it gun metal or else just get the Stillen carbon fiber dask kit, I had a 99 SE-L and I promise it will look a lot better then the red does. IMO


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well thats because i just painter the rotors aztec red..... i also put on white adr powder coated rims... and my aztec red custom paint job is coming up next febuary.... 


plus imo everyone has cf & i didnt want to put black on black didn't make sense to me......


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i personally like it man. the only thing i could question is the wood grain trim. it looks good...but im a fan of keeping a theme. such as having the pieces you painted red in wood grain, or having the parts that are wood grain be red. just a suggestion..i like it as is too


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i have no more wood grain i din't like it so i ripped it offf...

I also painted every pc that the wood grain is on ..everything but the vents..


----------

